# Merak Infusion - Eleanor



## Hooked (23/12/17)

This is an Irish Coffee e-liquid, which I've seen at Vape Signature in Malaysia. I wonder if anyone in SA has it?

I love Irish Coffee and often have it at a coffee bar in the morning. My New Year's Resolution is not to buy anymore e-liquid, but I won't be cheating if I pay for it this year and receive it only next year, would I? 

Alternatively, has anyone dealt with Vape Signature in Malaysia? They stock it (white bottles for local and black bottles for international sales, but e-liquid in both is the same)


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Irish coffee? Yes please!

Would also be interested to know if anyone here stocks it.


----------



## Cobrali (29/12/17)

@Khabir Tayob


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/12/17)

Merak Infusion Review

Eleanor - Irish Coffee

Build - 0.35 Fused Clapton Build running on Mosfet Gloom

On the Inhale you get a Expensive Whiskey with smooth coffee and on the exhale all the creams with the honey.

I think it was steeped in Whiskey Barrels.

It is a complex flavor and very nice.I can see one will enjoy this after a meal or when enjoying a nice Whiskey on the rocks.

I don't see myself vaping this all day but as a treat or a special night out.

Will I buy this again: Yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

